# Removing "gunk" inside old bottle



## Yankeepeddler (Nov 14, 2005)

First off,  I'm happy to have located this website and also I'm fairly new to the "world of old bottles" but have always had a certain fascination with early quality bottles.

 Just tonight I won a rather interesting bottle on eBay.

 It looks to be circa 1840 and is pontiled and written on the side is "N. Wood  Portland Me"  I paid handsomely for it but it has an undeniable appeal.  I wrote to the seller several days ago about the "gunk" in the bottle that's obvious in the photos but he didn't reply.

 Since it seems the bottle has pretty good rarity and market value I decided to "go for it" and hope that I can remove the residue that's contained about one quarter of the way up from the bottom.  Is it appropriate or advisable for me to attempt to do so or is it better left  "as is"  with the contents intact from a value standpoint??

 If it's advisable to attempt to remove it does anyone more knowledgeable than I have some adivce on how I'd go about removing it without damaging the bottle or its value?

 Any and all input and advice is welcome.

 Thanks and again I'm happy to have found you folks!


----------



## David E (Nov 15, 2005)

Give someone the honor of telling you how to clean it, I would like to know also.
 There is a long story on this bottle, will give you some and ask for more if you need it.
 It at one time had a label for DR. BUZZELL'S VEGETABLE
 BILIOUS BITTERS.
 Also once had a label for Atwells Wild cherry bitters.
 Nathan Wood also prepared a product and sold the product
 in the mid or late 1890's.
 Aqua 7 1/2" x 3" x 2"


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello and welcome. I have beeen cleaning and tumbling bottles for 4 years now. I have had some real winners in the gunk area of this hobbie. The best thing i have found to clean it out is gas. It will not hurt your value or the bottle.
 soakthe inside for 1 day then get a small long dowle rod or a coat hanger and try and stir the contents and loosing it up,  pull out what you can and repeat this untill al is gone, get a small brush and go to it again to get the film off the glass inside. 
 be careful when doing this not to apply to much pressure on the lip or sides and it will be slippery. take your time. no hurry. wear gloves.
 check out my website at www.bottletumbling.com i have some great pictures there.
 if you need a futher help please email me. 

 rick kern


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 15, 2005)

gasoline is a pretty good solvent but its also extremely dangerous.
 Definately avoid using it in the house.


----------



## Yankeepeddler (Nov 15, 2005)

Terrific responses.  Thanks very much.

 Thanks all:  David E,  Bottle tumbler,  and GuntherHess ..   it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yankeepeddler (Nov 20, 2005)

Today I decided to give the N. Wood bottle a "go" cleaning-wise with the garnered input from this board.

 Rather than have the bottle tumbled since isn't a dug bottle I decided to use acetone to liquify the crystalized contents.   It worked like a charm.  All the residue immediately liquified and nothing remained.  Then I used some Dawn dishwashing liquid to rinse the interior and exterior clean.

 The bottle is brilliantly clean now and I very much appreciate the input of all those who assisted.

 I've taken a photo of the result and will post shortly.


----------

